# Numerous Lights Not Working - Not Fuses



## Amitla (Sep 2, 2015)

Hello,

Currently at a stand still with my vehicle as many of the driving lights have stopped working, its not the fuses or bulbs. 

My day time running lights don't work, drivers side high beam, my rear window stop lamp and as well, my drivers side rear stop lamp (which will illuminate when the tail lights/headlights are turned on but as soon as the brake is pressed, nothing.) 

I have a feeling the issues could be directly tied into my stereo perhaps? Is it common for powerful stereos to cause troubles with vehicle lighting? I've heard of this happening before but I am lost, no clue what else to try. Need some solid advice. Thanks in advance.


----------

